# X-Trail Bash Plate



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine has sold his exy and I inherited the bash plate, which he had on it.

I figured now that my off-roading trips are getting more adventurous, I would need all the protection I can have to the undercarriage :thumbup: 

It's a heavy steel sheet (about 15Kg) and at this stage I was thinking of using it as a template to design a stainless steel one which is gonna be much lighter.

It fits into existing threaded holes in the exy.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Jalal:

You've done just about everything else - - may as well 'bullet-proof" it - - LOL

If your gas prices are anything like ours, you will definitely want to lighten the load.

Just wondering out loud - any potential issues with heat build-up ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hehehe Roger, yes I thought I'm nearly done with the upper mods, so I might as well start with the bottom part of it LOL

Yes, I'm concerned about fuel economy as well with such a load, but will keep an eye on that while driving around and report back.

No heat build-up, it has 2 ventilated holes, one of which is under the heat-shield of the muffler coming from the header.

I drove back from my mates place for about 2 hours on the way home and kept an eye on the temp. needle and everything was normal.

The extra weight is certainly one thing which I'll try and improve on by going to lighter material.

This bash plate will be tested next weekend when I go for my 2nd camping and off-road adventure


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

"This bash plate will be tested next weekend when I go for my 2nd camping and off-road adventure" . . .

No doubt "tested" will be the operative word !!

Can't hardly wait for the pics !! 

Enjoy (but be safe) = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

Very nice addition if you do offroad.
I don't think I will be going there...mind you I'm sure it would help slide over snow 

Just a note though, unless you are concerned about rust don't bother going to stainless since the weight density is about the same as steel; in fact for common stainless it would weigh a little more.
Now you could choose aluminium but $$$$$, and impact wise it wouldn't do so good (unless you don't mind the dents)

carbon steel = 7.8 g/cc
stainless (304) = 8.0 g/cc
aluminium = 2.6 g/cc

Later,
Marc.





aussietrail said:


> hehehe Roger, yes I thought I'm nearly done with the upper mods, so I might as well start with the bottom part of it LOL
> 
> Yes, I'm concerned about fuel economy as well with such a load, but will keep an eye on that while driving around and report back.
> .......
> ...


----------

